

Anonymous picks up where Lulzsec leaves off with new hack - jdrucker
http://www.abc.net.au/technology/articles/2011/06/27/3254252.htm

======
pspeter3
I don't understand why #AntiSec has such a massive following. What does
hacking companies and government agencies do for the average person?

This is referring to the fact that @AnonymousIRC has over 100,000 followers
now

